# Documents joint au calendrierExchange



## nono1414 (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,Voilà je ne suis pas sur d'être à la bonne catégorie pour ma question mais je tente ma chance et merci pour vos réponses.
J'ai installé sur mon iPad mon compte exchange pour mon calendrier professionnel .
Tout marche nickel mais il y a une chose que je n'arrive pas a faire :
Dans mon calendrier exchange je joints des documents dans mes rdv ( pendant la création d'un rdv je clique sur outils /joindre un document ).
Lorsque je consulte mon calendrier sur mon ordi perso (iMac avec mon compte exchange ) je retrouve bien mes documents joint, et qui son accessible . 
Si je consulte un rdv sur mon iPad il m'est IMPOSSIBLE de voir ces documents joints à ce rdv .
Je ne pense pas que cela soit du à problème Apple/Microsoft puisque cela fonctionne  sur mon IMac.


Je ne sais pas si je suis très claire mais merci pour vos lumières car franchement c'est vraiment dommage de ne pas avoir tous ses dossiers / documents sur soit en lecture !! 
Merci encore pour vos réponses


----------



## Lauange (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour

Est ce que lors de la création du RDV, la pièce jointe ne doit pas être rédigée au format texte brut ou html ?


----------



## nono1414 (11 Octobre 2012)

Merci lauangePour être très honnête je ne sais pas du tout ??
Je vais regarder de ce côté la dans les préférence du rdv 
Merci pour ce début de réponse


----------

